# Number of a motor home upholsterer please



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Can anybody help!. :? 

I have a 1997 Auto Trail Mohican and would like to re-new the upholstery, preferably in the same material as original.
I live near Hull but can take the van a reasonable distance to have the work done.
Can anybody recommend one who has done satisfactory work for them, and do you have the e:mail/website/ telephone number/ contact details. 

Look forward to any replies. :lol: 

Thanks Ray.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Ring Rob at Waudbys in South Cave.He seems to know EVERYONE in the caravanning buisness and i am sure he can sort something for you.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Regal Furnishing Ltd
Unit 3 - 4 Merlin Way
Quarry Hill Industrial Estate
Ilkeston
Derbyshire
DE7 4RA

Tel: 01159 329988

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/index.html

They specialize in MH's and will do it in a day + you can stay overnight with hook up foc ready for the early start.

They did mine and made an excellent job of it.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

You might want to take a look at Vision Leisure Upholstery @ www.visionleisureupholstery.co.uk They are based in Shrewsbury, so a fair distance from you but might be worth a look, they do the full works to individual spec

I don't know them personally, but my brother does and highly sings their praises.

Hope it helps, all the best

Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I can recommend this company,
http://www.foam.co.uk/
They are about 4 miles from junction 29 of the M1. You can stay overnight for free on their premises.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Regal - superb job :roll:


----------



## TwoplusOne (Nov 9, 2008)

We recently used Regal Furnishings, Ilkeston, 01159 329988.
Superb job, better than new!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

www.woldsvalleyinteriors.co.uk

01472 371316


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I had the Renault done by Regal a few years ago.  Excellent job and we stayed overnight in their carpark behind security gates. They do like to start early in the morning though!

We also stayed and watched them do the job, rather than take up their offer of a lift into Ilkeston.

If I remember right, they won't recover existing seat foam, but cut and make new cushions to your choice: soft / firm / roll front, or not roll front.

Harvey


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> If I remember right, they won't recover existing seat foam, but cut and make new cushions to your choice: soft / firm / roll front, or not roll front.


No, they do recover existing foam and they will convert it to roll front if you want. They also do all the little extras of trim that are in the van + curtains if you wish. Very accomodating people and as I said before an excellent job.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Thanks to everybody for your replies.

Regal have come back to me with a quote of £1600.00 plus vat and they have given me a provisional start date.
When erindoors comes back from work and we have discussed it, we will probably take up their quote as it includes all seating and trims, and will be completed within the day.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

parkmoy said:


> Regal Furnishing Ltd
> Unit 3 - 4 Merlin Way
> Quarry Hill Industrial Estate
> Ilkeston
> ...


Another vote for Regal,they made some new cushions for our caravan and did an excellent job


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi before you jump into regal --£1600 ???--- give ALBERT FLECHER a call 07747071720. Based in a unit at the side of Glentworth caravans ,Thurnscoe,--5 mins from A1 Barnsley / Doncaster turn off, he did all my self-biuld upholstery -- 6ft 6 ins square bed / seats,recovered driver and passenger seats,cab door trims and roof lining for under £900

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-23387-pics.html+van+conversion
more pics on page 2

Would recommend him to any one for quality work at a very good price
terry


----------

